# Glycerine SAP value



## penelopejane (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi, 
Can someone please tell me the SAP value of glycerine (Palm free)? 

I have Kevin Dunn's book and have searched the Internet but I still can't understand how to work this out.


----------



## Susie (Aug 29, 2016)

Glycerin is not an oil, so it does not have a SAP value.  It is the by-product of the alkali and the fatty acids.

Here:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 29, 2016)

Susie said:


> Glycerin is not an oil, so it does not have a SAP value.  It is the by-product of the alkali and the fatty acids.
> 
> Here:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol



Excellent  thank you so much. No wonder I couldn't solve this!


----------



## Susie (Aug 29, 2016)

I asked the same question way back when.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 29, 2016)

Susie said:


> I asked the same question way back when.




Thanks Susie.  

I am trying to put Glycerine into Soapmaker 3 and it won't accept it under base oils without a SAP value. Does someone know where I am supposed to put it if not under base oils?  Or do you just put a random SAP value?

I will eventually make liquid soap when I buy some KOH so I the glycerine has to go under base oils doesn't it? 

Maybe I should put this under the heading of Soapmaker 3.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 29, 2016)

I wouldn't include it in the oils. From my point of view, glycerin is an additive in a shave soap, cream soap, etc. In a liquid soap, it is a water alternative -- you are using the glycerin as a partial or full replacement for water.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 29, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> I wouldn't include it in the oils. From my point of view, glycerin is an additive in a shave soap, cream soap, etc. In a liquid soap, it is a water alternative -- you are using the glycerin as a partial or full replacement for water.



Thank you very much DeeAnna.


----------

